# Clear Waterslide Decal Paper



## toyotaman (Jul 14, 2010)

I am wanting to add some logos to my pens but I need to know where I can find the best price on "Waterslide decal paper"?I have a inkjet printer but I read that a laser printer would be better.Maybe I could get someone else to print them if I can find the paper.Thanks,
                 Donny


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 14, 2010)

Donny,

An inkjet printer will work just fine. You just need to find the sealing spray to cover it with after you print it out.

If you have a hobbytown or hobby shop near you, they normally carry the paper and spray. Anywhere that does models should carry some type of the product. I have used testors brand if I am not mistaken. I have also ordered from papilio. http://www.papilio.com/

Hope that helps.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

Fred thanks a million. I was gonna ask the same thing, as all I have is an inkjet. I have a Hobby Lobby near me and will try them Friday.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 14, 2010)

EBorraga said:


> Fred thanks a million. I was gonna ask the same thing, as all I have is an inkjet. I have a Hobby Lobby near me and will try them Friday.


 
I am unsure about hobbylobby having them. When I say hobby shop, what I mean is someone that sells models or RC cars type of place. HobbyTown is one of those type of places.

Look for a Radio Control Car place.

It is definately worth a look though.


----------



## aggromere (Jul 14, 2010)

I've used that before.  Just make sure you cut the decal out very carefully with an exacto knife or something so the edge of the decal is the edge of the design you are using or the edge will show up once it's sealed under CA.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 14, 2010)

Hobbytown USA is by my house also. Tons of RC stuff and models.


----------



## weiner9696 (Jul 14, 2010)

Get the Testors Decal Kit.  Includes the sealer spray.

George


----------



## Gulfcoast (Jul 14, 2010)

--- you can obtain the decal paper on line from

http://www.decalpaper.com

--- starter pack of 10 sheets each of clear and white decal paper for $17

--- the sealing spray is Krylon Acrylic Crystal Clear High Gloss Spray

--- works well for me

  Joe


----------



## mranum (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been using Minwax clear gloss lacquer on Testors paper and it works fine.  I put 2 nice coats on it and never a problem.


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 14, 2010)

Is the Krylon sealer like a clear spray paint? It sounds like it should be.I will look for a hobby shop near me and see.I need these lables like "Yesterday".I had a print shop make me some today but I could have done better than them myself.There is money wasted....There lables were stick on and I don't think they would work.
       Donny


----------



## ribanett (Jul 14, 2010)

Gulfcoast said:


> --- you can obtain the decal paper on line from
> 
> http://www.decalpaper.com
> 
> ...




I get all my decal from this vendor. The sheets are 8X11. Most of the hobby stores I've been in only have 5x7 sheets.

I use Krylon Crystal Clear to seal the ink.

Never have had a problem, just make sure you do not leave the decal in the water too long.


----------



## toyotaman (Jul 21, 2010)

I had some time today and went to Hobby Lobby and started thinking of other places to find this paper.It was there but on the Model Car isle.Testors Waterslide decal paper with the setting spray. I also found some CA glue on the same isle which I could not eariler.I found my Pearl EX in alot of different colors which I was told eariler that they didn't even carry.Alot of things I need I will start looking harder because they don't know what they have.
     Now that I have my paper is there a program or software or something that will help or guide me on how to pull pictures and images off the computer and size them down to fit on a pen?
                            Donny


----------



## mranum (Jul 22, 2010)

I think most photo programs will do what you want, I use Zoner Photo Studio(it was a free download when I got it) works great for all kinds of editing.


----------



## Ken Hering (Jul 20, 2012)

*decals*

Hi, guys, I am new at this, and would like to start using decals,water slide type. Where can you get the logo to start with???


----------



## glycerine (Jul 20, 2012)

Ken Hering said:
			
		

> Hi, guys, I am new at this, and would like to start using decals,water slide type. Where can you get the logo to start with???



What logo are you looking for?  I usually Google it and find what I need after a little searching...


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 20, 2012)

The REALLY important thing about decal paper is to make sure that paper you buy is for the type printer you have. Putting inkjet decal paper through a laser printer can ruin it with only one sheet.

While the color laser decals look much sharper BEFORE adding the decal to the pen, ink jet decals survive the finishing process with MUCH LESS color and detail loss than the laser decals.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 20, 2012)

Ken Hering said:


> Hi, guys, I am new at this, and would like to start using decals,water slide type. Where can you get the logo to start with???


 I use Google Images (TM) and then import it to Word and make it any size you want.

Lin.


----------



## mwhatch (Jul 20, 2012)

How long does the Krylon, or whatever sealer you use need to cure. Thanks

Morton


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jul 20, 2012)

toyotaman said:


> ...
> I found my Pearl EX in alot of different colors which I was told eariler that they didn't even carry.Alot of things I need I will start looking harder because they don't know what they have.
> ...



Got told the same thing here. That was, when I could actually get a person to help me. One walked right by me and went 30 feet to ask the lady down the aisle if she needed help.  But then, I think I was the only male other than 1 guy I found doing stocking, that was there. Maybe the testosterone confused them.


----------



## ALA (Jul 20, 2012)

mwhatch said:


> How long does the Krylon, or whatever sealer you use need to cure. Thanks
> 
> Morton


 
I use the Krylon from lowes. It dries quickly. It works better than the Testors ... for me any way.  I bought the decal paper off Ebay. 

Some one mentioned not leaving the decal in water TOO long. How long should it be left in?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 20, 2012)

I get Testors paper Donny...had the need for clear and white backed. Do Not forget to seal it...testors or whoevers or clear rattle can. Your inkjet will be fine. Doing my 4th decal pen commission...you got this!


----------



## MrWright (Jul 20, 2012)

Look on the Avery Label box and you will see their web site with FREE software.  Or just Avery.Com and down load it.  No affilation with me.


----------



## Mr Vic (Jul 20, 2012)

I now use Microsoft Publisher to print. I've also used Photoshop and Word. The Testors kit comes with a limited program which will allow you to import and place your graphic on a template to fit the paper. It's okay but with Publisher I can get more graphics closer together and conserve paper. 

I haven't ordered from decalpaper.com yet but their prices are much better per square inch. They also carry the laser paper which doesn't require a fixative.

Word of caution on appling the fixative spray...start off with a light spray.  Too heavy and your decal will bleed like a stuck pig. 

Only soak the decal untill it will start to slide off the paper.Wetting your blank aid in positioning your decal.

Run test prints of various sizes of you graphic on plain paper to test for wrap and viewability on the blank.


----------

